# What Happened to Professionalism in TV Reporting?



## Ozarkgal (Jul 14, 2013)

The situation in the news recently regarding the female news anchor that announced the erroneous crew members names on the recent plane crash started me thinking about blatant lack of professionalism in the news reporting media these days. 

 I have been noticing for quite some time the inane banter among news teams about personal things, little informational news content, and totally inappropriate clothing particularly among the female reporters. It is a real distraction to see female reporters dressing as though they are on their way to a cocktail party, with low cut, sleeveless dresses, bright red and other hot colors, accessorized with big blingy jewelry. This also goes for female commentators wearing very short skirts and generally sitting with legs crossed and a great deal of thigh showing. 

I am in no way a prude and enjoy cocktail type dresses on appropriate occasions, but on a serious news broadcast?  Do news producers  really think that stupid banter, lack of serious information and women news reporters dressed like party girls attract more viewers....


This is Kimberly Guilfoyle..a former prosecutor, legal analyst and a commentator on the current event show, "The Five".  Kimberly is a very articulate, educated legal analyst, with well thought out comments, but with 5 pounds of make up, fake eyelashes, and low cut, very short dresses it takes away from her credibility.  Not just picking on Kimberly, she is the rule, not the exception.

?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   What do you think?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2013)

I know that  things have changed radically since the days of Walter Cronkite .......and  "That's the way it is"
And that's the way it went.  
Other than Barbara Walters, I don't find women cutting it in news reporting much anywhere.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2013)

The women on "Fox Boobs" (not my expression). are *really *pieces of work, especially the one you pointed out, even my husband has no respect for her, or her opinion.  The thing that gets me is all the errors in reporting the news.  Just today I heard some jerk on the TV new say that George Zimmerman was packing a *19 *millimeter gun when following Martin...:wtf:  There's *sooo *many careless errors in news reporting nowadays, and to make it worse, they don't even follow up with a notice that they made an error in reporting, and give the correct info.  They don't seem to care at all, and the average Joe doesn't even notice.   Many people have already admitted that they watch Fox for the 'eye candy'.....paleeeeze, how desperate is that!   No wonder this country's going to hell in a handbasket!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 14, 2013)

It seems to me that pretty much everything they put on TV is considered "entertainment " , regardless of that it is supposed to be . Whether it is news , weather, or just a commercial, nothing is seriously presented, it is entertainment. 
Some commercials, you can watch, and not even be able to tell what they are trying to sell you, they are so far unrelated from the product.

Most of the news stations seem to get the same announcement, and you often hear it repeated word for word on every station. Watch this example :
http://youtu.be/PStpvviPgxk


I look online for most of my news, simply because the news channels are like soap operas, and just cover a few things, and leave out most of the real news that is happening in the world, while they update people on what is going on in the life of celebrities. 
The weather people and news reporters look and act like movie stars, and the days of someone like Paul Harvey, and Walter Cronkite, are over and done. 

We are not supposed to be learning anything, just being entertained.


----------



## Anne (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree with all of you...what happened to just reporting the news without looking like a gal who's dressed for a party?? I remember during the Scott Peterson trial some years ago, the men on the crime forums were commenting more on Kimberly and others than they were on the trial itself - didn't seem to matter what they were saying as much as how they looked. 
Even notice this on the weather channel; some of the women are so dressed-up it's ridiculous.  Why can't we just have professional reporters anymore...these women aren't helping their 'cause' much anymore.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 14, 2013)

FoxBoobs.  I like that one, SeaBreeze.

You're right on the money, Ozarkgal.  Honest journalism stopped being news reporting and became big entertainment.  Guess the hot chick syndrome is an attempt at attracting attention?  Not sure when it happened but there's no going back.  Somehow, we have to take our own initiative and wade through the b.s. ferreting out the truth and relevant news.  Most of us . . . in fact the vast majority can't be or won't be bothered.  To them it's just boring.  There are just too many uninformed, misinformed and deformed whose only interest in "news" is what the latest celebrity flavor of the day did on camera.  Plus, there's the ugly specter of lies and propaganda.

Then, of course, there's always the Naked News.  Yeah Now...!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with all of you also, I get my news online, hardly ever watch any TV and never watch Fox, in fact I just recently had my cable cut back to the very basic plan.

In my opinion, the propaganda coming from this 'so-called news' is one of the major problems with our country today.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2013)

I have to agree with you folks too. I can get more news on my Ipad in 5 minutes than the 2 hours some stations broadcast their news.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2013)

*Rupert Murdoch*


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with all of you - televised news IS just entertainment now. 

Don Henley had it spot-on with his _Dirty Laundry_ - 



> ... We got the bubble-headed-bleach-blonde who
> Comes on at five
> She can tell you 'bout the plane crash with a gleam
> In her eye
> ...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Ditto everyone
> 
> Dorothy Fuldheim was no doubt the journalist/anchor that opened doors for all future female journalists.  When it was time for Dorothy to deliver the day's current events, I had better "sit still and listen" or dad was connecting the razor strap to my bee-hind - lol
> 
> ...


 You must be from my neck of the woods! ??  NE Ohio ...  Dorothy Fuldheim ..she was worshipped there. I grew up listening to her every word! If she said it, you better believe it!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 15, 2013)

We need an honest return to straight news reporting; i.e. "The Smith's Cat Had Kittens (film at eleven)" and true investigative journalism; i.e. "Which Stray Tomcat Fathered Said Kittens?" . . . !


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2013)

That Guy said:


> We need an honest return to straight news reporting; i.e. "The Smith's Cat Had Kittens (film at eleven)" and true investigative journalism; i.e. "Which Stray Tomcat Fathered Said Kittens?" . . . !



Except now it would be more like:

"Your taxes will increase 4.7% in order to support the illegitimate kittens of the Smith's cat. Lawyers promise a class-action suit against unmarried feline ****** relations, and even the President has come out and declared a "War on Pussies", stating "I call upon all branches of government during these trying times, but especially upon Homeland Security, to ensure a brighter, safer future".

... and ...

"The nation has been polarized by the recent Tomcat Trial, with half of the population supporting the right of the alleged White/Beige Tom to freely populate his neighborhood and the other half of the country decrying the violation of rights of the Black Tom. A jury of six Chihuahuas has been sequestered for several days now and has asked for clarification of the term "fixing" ... "


----------



## That Guy (Jul 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Except now it would be more like:
> 
> "Your taxes will increase 4.7% in order to support the illegitimate kittens of the Smith's cat. Lawyers promise a class-action suit against unmarried feline ****** relations, and even the President has come out and declared a "War on Pussies", stating "I call upon all branches of government during these trying times, but especially upon Homeland Security, to ensure a brighter, safer future".
> 
> ...



March for the rights of cats to marry!!!


----------

